# BH Cleanser Polish, by hand or DA?



## AndyA4TDI

My bottle arrived today, best applied by hand or DA?


----------



## chongo

If you've got a DA then yes use your DA on a soft pad mate. Great stuff only used it for the first time last week with the Rupes and it preform perfect. 

Fills very well indeed, I only got it because steelgost goes on about it all the time and am glad I did.

Yes you can use to by hand.


----------



## youngwangie

My car get's it's BH Cleanser polish treat this weekend. Again because Steelghost recommended it


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong

Used it for months now with incredible results.....always use it on a yellow Rupes pad. I've put Bilt hamber DSW on top for extra protection and increased gloss...the water behaviour is immense. Use it...you will not be disappointed.


----------



## 66Rob

Excuse the photo quality but this is BH Cleanser Polish applied with a hex logic Orange pad and Porter Cable DA then topped with Collinite 476 by hand. Gave areal shimer in the sun when it appeared..


----------



## sm81

Does this work together with Obsession wax Dynasty?


----------



## steelghost

I use it with a Lake Country CCS white pad.

You can use pretty much any wax or sealant you like over it :thumb:

Very glad to hear those of you who bought it on my recommendation have been pleased with your purchase!


----------



## Ross

It should work well with any wax,it's an outstanding paint cleanser.


----------



## sm81

Waiting time before LSP? 30 min?


----------



## Ross

Yeah 30 mins would be fine.


----------



## steelghost

sm81 said:


> Waiting time before LSP? 30 min?


30 seconds would be fine.

(I'm not even joking, that's about how long I left it before applying DSW over it in November last year and it's been fine, still beading now albeit a bit loose and ready for a top up).


----------



## chongo

This is BH cleanser polish with Dodo juice Black Widow hybrid wax on


----------



## sm81

66Rob said:


> Excuse the photo quality but this is BH Cleanser Polish applied with a hex logic Orange pad and Porter Cable DA then topped with Collinite 476 by hand. Gave areal shimer in the sun when it appeared..


Why You used so harsh pad?


----------



## AndyA4TDI

chongo said:


> This is BH cleanser polish with Dodo juice Black Widow hybrid wax on


Now this is a car, wow


----------



## steelghost

sm81 said:


> Why You used so harsh pad?


Some Porsches have such hard paint that an orange hex is basically a polishing pad, maybe his is one of them...


----------



## 66Rob

sm81 said:


> Why You used so harsh pad?


The paint had some minor wash inflicted marks, well primed and used sensibly this did the trick on these areas, on the majority of the car i used with a Meguiars Black Finishing Pad.


----------



## Dapman

DSW for me, BH lead others follow!


----------



## Blackroc

Cleanser Polish applied by Flex VRG / White Hex Logic 

Car is a 3yr old Mk7 Golf after many, many hand car washes!




























It's not just its ease of use, filling and finishing abilities, it properly cleans paint too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Blackroc said:


> Cleanser Polish applied by Flex VRG / White Hex Logic
> 
> Car is a 3yr old Mk7 Golf after many, many hand car washes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just its ease of use, filling and finishing abilities, it properly cleans paint too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want to be selling those pics to Bilt Hamber matey!


----------



## H-M3

wow! what sort of passes are you people doing? Can a rotary be used or is it best to stick to DA?


----------



## camerashy

Any extra precautions that need to be taken when using cleanser polish on soft paint please.


----------



## Blackroc

H-M3 said:


> wow! what sort of passes are you people doing? Can a rotary be used or is it best to stick to DA?


That's 2 passes (up / down then left / right twice) keep the speeds low (I use 3 on the VRG)

You run the risk of holograms using the rotary so use a soft pad and keep the speeds down 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

I used a white C/Guys quantum hex pad speed 4 

4-6 passes on a Rupes 15 mark11 on the mustang and that has solid super soft paint and it turn out perfect


----------



## sm81

So many passes? Any benefit to do so?


----------



## chongo

sm81 said:


> So many passes? Any benefit to do so?


It just kept working and didn't dry up turn out fantastic but it was inside.


----------



## Blackroc

It's worth noting it's not called Cleanser Polish anymore, it's called Paint Conditioner...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Sorry Blackroc but Micro fine is a different product.

Check out Bilt hamber page and you will see there are two seperate products one being Cleanser polish and one being Micro fine.

This is cleanser polish


----------



## Taxboy

Blackroc said:


> It's worth noting it's not called Cleanser Polish anymore, it's called Paint Conditioner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at the BH page I think you will find that Cleanser Polish and Microfine are different products

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackroc

Taxboy said:


> Looking at the BH page I think you will find that Cleanser Polish and Microfine are different products
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I've been told by a BH Main reseller that this is the new Cleanser Polish and has replaced it.

Looks / and feels identicle in use...

(Happy to be proved wrong by the way..)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Micro Fine and Cleanser Polish have co-existed in the line up for some time - they're quite different products and I don't really see that one could replace the other. I suspect (hope!) your reseller is mistaken.


----------



## Taxboy

I had a quick trawl on this site and it appears the primary difference is that Microfine doesn't contain any fillers. Sorry can't link as I'm viewing on Tapatalk but Google Bilt Hamber Micro Fine review and it's the first one dating back to 2011

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81

steelghost said:


> Micro Fine and Cleanser Polish have co-existed in the line up for some time - they're quite different products and I don't really see that one could replace the other. I suspect (hope!) your reseller is mistaken.


100% agree


----------



## steelghost

Taxboy said:


> I had a quick trawl on this site and it appears the primary difference is that Microfine doesn't contain any fillers. Sorry can't link as I'm viewing on Tapatalk but Google Bilt Hamber Micro Fine review and it's the first one dating back to 2011
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Micro Fine also contains carnauba - it's basically a liquid wax with mild cleaning properties through having very fine abrasive content.


----------



## Kobir

Sorry I'm abit of a noob, but what exactly does cleaner polish do? I thought it was a fluid which removed all the oils etc before you apply your wax


But it seems like people are using as a one stage polish to remove swirl marks etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob

Hi Kobir

I think you are possibly getting confused with BH Cleanser Fluid. Cleanser Fluid differs to Cleanser Polish, the Fluid is a product to prepare and deep clean the paint.. Cleanser Polish is a gloss enhancer and can be used for very mild correction too.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Absolutely love this stuff. Used it after claying the car for the first time and the finish is awesome. The pictures are from my phone with no filters and taken before I put any lsp on the car and one coat of cleanser polish.

Being a total amateur but have always used autoglym srp my belief is it blows it into next week. Brilliant product.






























Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kobir

66Rob said:


> Hi Kobir
> 
> I think you are possibly getting confused with BH Cleanser Fluid. Cleanser Fluid differs to Cleanser Polish, the Fluid is a product to prepare and deep clean the paint.. Cleanser Polish is a gloss enhancer and can be used for very mild correction too.


Thanks for clearing that up. I recently bought some a few weeks ago, although tbh iv confused myself which one iv bought lol so will have to go home and check 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson

Perhaps one the lessons from this thread is BH should consider changing the names to something which does not confuse people


----------



## Dondiggler

Lads what do you reckon to using this by hand? Want to do my nans car now over easter but dont have my DA with me


----------



## chongo

Dondiggler said:


> Lads what do you reckon to using this by hand? Want to do my nans car now over easter but dont have my DA with me


Yes it still performs well by hand, but why not wait till you have your DA :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

66Rob said:


> Hi Kobir
> 
> I think you are possibly getting confused with BH Cleanser Fluid. Cleanser Fluid differs to Cleanser Polish, the Fluid is a product to prepare and deep clean the paint.. Cleanser Polish is a gloss enhancer and can be used for very mild correction too.


Cleanser polish is for cleaning the paint I'm sure fluid is like a better version of IPA?
That's way I've always used it could be wrong though.
But just got a fresh tub of cleanser polish as I like it


----------



## chongo

chrisc said:


> Cleanser polish is for cleaning the paint I'm sure fluid is like a better version of IPA?
> That's way I've always used it could be wrong though.
> But just got a fresh tub of cleanser polish as I like it


That it does but it's great to use on super soft paint depending on what pad you use to correct minor swirls and fill them to:thumb:


----------



## Triggauk

How does this compare with Carpro Essense? May look at it as a cheaper alternative.


----------



## camerashy

Would cleanser polish on a finishing pad be good for minor swirls on B pillars


----------



## joe456

I have a Shadow Black (Mica) Fiesta, apparently mega soft paint. Car is covered in holograms on sides and swirls on the bonnet.

Do you think blue hex logic on DA slow speed should be a good start?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

joe456 said:


> I have a Shadow Black (Mica) Fiesta, apparently mega soft paint. Car is covered in holograms on sides and swirls on the bonnet.
> 
> Do you think blue hex logic on DA slow speed should be a good start?


Yep. Slow speed won't be too big an issue, don't apply too much pressure and you'll be okay i suspect.


----------



## roscopervis

Triggauk said:


> How does this compare with Carpro Essense? May look at it as a cheaper alternative.


Are you using the Si02 primer functionality of Essence and putting coatings on top?


----------



## Woodsmoke

roscopervis said:


> Are you using the Si02 primer functionality of Essence and putting coatings on top?


I was wondering about this the other day as aren't they both essentially light polishes with acrylic fillers, (not unlike the extreme solutions LV303 is it?) so i wondering if cleanser polish would be compatible with light coatings?


----------



## joe456

Looks like I be giving this a go this weekend, cleanser polish followed by finis wax.

Car really needs a full correction but it's getting scuffed / scratched so often no matter how careful I am when I park it.

Wax obviously won't stop it getting damaged but will help keeping the dirt off which will in turn reduce damage if people brush up against it etc...


----------



## roscopervis

Woodsmoke said:


> I was wondering about this the other day as aren't they both essentially light polishes with acrylic fillers, (not unlike the extreme solutions LV303 is it?) so i wondering if cleanser polish would be compatible with light coatings?


It isn't. Essence and the like leave a different type of SiO2 resin which is compatible with SiO2 products once it has cured. The acrylic in Cleanser Polish is essentially like that in SRP/Prima Amigo/Black Hole so is ok to accept a polymer sealant or hybrid sealant/wax, but a coating, even something like Cancoat, will not like it.


----------

